# Win 100 Awesome Seeds with The Vault and Sweet Seeds!



## George Seeds (Mar 14, 2016)

Do you have a need for seeds?

If your cannabis seed collection could use a boost, we’ve got a monumental giveaway which would instantly upgrade your library with 100 of the world’s finest seed specimens…Sweeeeet!

Check out our blog post at http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/win-100-awesome-seeds-with-the-vault-and-sweet-seeds to see whats up for grabs and how to enter.

*Legal Disclaimer:* The competition winner will have their prize sent to them via recorded delivery. If you win the competition but don’t receive your prize, we cannot resend competition seeds, so you’ll have to raise this with your local delivery service (In the UK, for example, this would be Royal Mail).

*Remember:* It is illegal to germinate cannabis seeds in many countries. It is our duty to inform you of this fact and to urge you to obey all of your local laws to the letter. The Vault only ever sells or sends out seeds for souvenir, collection or novelty purposes.


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Mar 14, 2016)

Another awesome giveaway! Black Jack Auto looks good to me


----------



## Cannacat (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm in, this is great, thanks guys!


----------



## Mount (Mar 14, 2016)

This is another GREAT promo and contribution to the community at large by *The Vault* and and many THANKS to @George Seeds for bringing this to the RIU Forum!!


----------



## Quagmire6969 (Mar 14, 2016)

In it to win it thanx. The vault never stops being so generous


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 14, 2016)

Im in this is awesome !!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm in.


----------



## angryblackman (Mar 14, 2016)

Why not.


----------



## Texiantoker (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm in! Hope I win!


----------



## MjAeJdIiK (Mar 14, 2016)

Boomshakalaka


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## kjg0809 (Mar 14, 2016)

Please count me in on this one.....fingers crossed


----------



## vostok (Mar 14, 2016)

'Black Jack Auto' yeah I'm in..!


----------



## bellcore (Mar 14, 2016)

The Vault rocks. Please include me as well.


----------



## Cannacat (Mar 14, 2016)

I've just been looking at the tshirts on the site, there's some really cool ones, I had no idea. When my Heisenbergs start flowering I'll be looking for what's next to go in the veg closet so I've been looking through the brilliant variety of seeds on your site, getting excited planning what we could do next and arguing over strains and breeders, he likes the Hazey stuff and I want to try the CBD strains but we both like the fruity ones. 
I've picked the tshirt I want too, I want the "Legalize Freedom" one, I like it and I'd be quite happy wearing that one when I'm out and about, in front of my kids and stuff!
Life is good, lots of exciting stuff going on to balance out the shitty stuff  that plant is a lifesaver in more ways than one right now.

Cheers guys


----------



## Id.rather.be.hiking (Mar 14, 2016)

Amazing giveaway Vault/Sweet seeds! I'd love to win this and start my collection of magical beans. Would make my year!


----------



## YourAverageToker (Mar 14, 2016)

Hopefully I can win one


----------



## 420monster (Mar 14, 2016)

Sweet

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## UnderwaterFireman (Mar 14, 2016)

Black Jack Auto?! Count me in, nothing to lose and a chance of winning one of my top 3 strains! xD


----------



## HarryCarey (Mar 14, 2016)

I wouldn't be very smart if I didn't get in on this one now would I ?


----------



## Obi Wan Kenabis (Mar 14, 2016)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## UniDragon (Mar 14, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> Do you have a need for seeds?
> 
> If your cannabis seed collection could use a boost, we’ve got a monumental giveaway which would instantly upgrade your library with 100 of the world’s finest seed specimens…Sweeeeet!
> 
> ...


Another great giveaway by The Vault! Pleaase include me in the drawing as I really need these for my wife! Hope I win!


----------



## oldman60 (Mar 14, 2016)

My son with MS loves Black Jack this would be great.


----------



## ScottyfaeScotland (Mar 14, 2016)

This is a good looking comp


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 14, 2016)

Def in on this one!


----------



## BIGNUTS (Mar 14, 2016)

Gotta get in.


----------



## Whiteknight89 (Mar 14, 2016)

Just got my medical card past Friday in Canada need me beans for outdoor and 6 weeks left on my indoor whoa!!!!


----------



## teddy2010 (Mar 14, 2016)

Amazing giveaway Fingers crossed


----------



## Lex Talioniss (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm in.


----------



## mypassion (Mar 14, 2016)

Love seeds. I want many seeds.


----------



## southofphilly71 (Mar 14, 2016)

I have the need


----------



## ASML8 (Mar 14, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> Do you have a need for seeds?
> 
> If your cannabis seed collection could use a boost, we’ve got a monumental giveaway which would instantly upgrade your library with 100 of the world’s finest seed specimens…Sweeeeet!
> 
> ...


Much needed i would be grateful


----------



## horton711 (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm in --- Thanks to The Vault and Sweet Seeds for their generosity!!


----------



## OrganicCanuck (Mar 14, 2016)

Definitely in! ; )


----------



## hondagrower420 (Mar 14, 2016)

Scratch me in on this one.


----------



## mouser31 (Mar 14, 2016)

woohoo!! A great chance at awesome seeds from a great distributor! Thanks!


----------



## NwoodsGrower (Mar 14, 2016)

love having a chance at these TY!


----------



## Krytend (Mar 14, 2016)

Count me in good sir!


----------



## old gimp (Mar 14, 2016)

Old Gimp here, I'll hop on this, it's like candy land


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## tommarijuana (Mar 14, 2016)

Come on lady luck ..black jack me !


----------



## Wilderb (Mar 14, 2016)

That's a lot of beans! Count me IN!
Peace
WE


----------



## feva (Mar 14, 2016)

guess im in


----------



## Picasso1850 (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks, I'm in


----------



## IntelliGeneS (Mar 14, 2016)

Fantastic! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Red B (Mar 14, 2016)

The Vault and Sweet seeds are Awesome ! Thanks for the chance !


----------



## mushroom head (Mar 14, 2016)

Let's do it!


----------



## kushgarden420 (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks The Vault For This Insane Chance To Win Some Magic Bean's


----------



## giggywatts (Mar 14, 2016)

i'm in, i like contest.


----------



## MrGreenThumb504 (Mar 14, 2016)

I love the vault sign me up!!


----------



## Andrew2112 (Mar 14, 2016)

Really liked sweet's cream caramel auto. Black jack auto sounds good. Thanks to the vault!


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm in and I really need some beans, thanks guys!


----------



## Maine_Coast (Mar 14, 2016)

What a rare opportunity! Black Jack Autos. I'm so In! Thanks George


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 14, 2016)

Cause Im a winner and I came to play...Black Jack....


----------



## mmjmon (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey.... alright. Thanks for this and the other entries on your site.


----------



## DG1959 (Mar 14, 2016)

Luck be on my side, please!... thank you.


----------



## ZoBudd (Mar 14, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> Do you have a need for seeds?
> 
> If your cannabis seed collection could use a boost, we’ve got a monumental giveaway which would instantly upgrade your library with 100 of the world’s finest seed specimens…Sweeeeet!
> 
> ...


Always have a need for seeds!!! I'm in!!!


----------



## Greenmonstahjb (Mar 14, 2016)

Yes, I have a need for seeds! Always!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 14, 2016)

So to be clear, its just 20 seeds to the winner of riu.?


----------



## burrheadd (Mar 14, 2016)

Woop!!! Woop!!!


----------



## VirtualHerd (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm in

Thanks for the giveaways.


----------



## medMUser (Mar 14, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> Do you have a need for seeds?
> 
> If your cannabis seed collection could use a boost, we’ve got a monumental giveaway which would instantly upgrade your library with 100 of the world’s finest seed specimens…Sweeeeet!
> 
> ...





HarryCarey said:


> I wouldn't be very smart if I didn't get in on this one now would I ?


medMUser signing up for the contest. Thanks Jack! 
If you don't visit the Vault, you don't know Jack!  
mM


----------



## meandmytree (Mar 14, 2016)

good luck 2 everybody and me lol


----------



## Lisa martinez (Mar 14, 2016)

Wow that is GREAT !!!!!!!! im in.


----------



## jaymu86 (Mar 14, 2016)

Oh yeah this is a big one guys this would be nice as a first win


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 14, 2016)

In it to win it lets do this good luck all and thanks for another great give away


----------



## Alienwidow (Mar 14, 2016)

I want to win a shirt!....and some seeds


----------



## ediblemedical (Mar 14, 2016)

please sir can i have some beans?


----------



## BossBnell (Mar 15, 2016)

Vault! Vault ! Vault! YES!!! Count me in please!! Thank you sweet seeds and The Vault!!!!!!


----------



## Nickstoughthe978 (Mar 15, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> Do you have a need for seeds?
> 
> If your cannabis seed collection could use a boost, we’ve got a monumental giveaway which would instantly upgrade your library with 100 of the world’s finest seed specimens…Sweeeeet!
> 
> ...


Awesome man its grow time


----------



## mogroith (Mar 15, 2016)

Was looking for an auto to try for next season(in Australia), Black Jack auto sounds pretty good.


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 15, 2016)

Count me in!


----------



## FrozenChozen (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm in on this one! thanks Jack!


----------



## paradise1 (Mar 15, 2016)

Im in . good luck all


----------



## Norml56 (Mar 15, 2016)

Let's do this.


----------



## Islandgrowerx (Mar 15, 2016)

would be awesome to add to my collection


----------



## Ronnie Rae (Mar 15, 2016)

There at it AGAIN! Can't let this pass you by.cant fault the Vault George seeds Jack Vault  respect LOVE


----------



## thenewman187 (Mar 15, 2016)

I'd love some free seeds...


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 15, 2016)

Count me in please


----------



## George Seeds (Mar 15, 2016)

whitebb2727 said:


> So to be clear, its just 20 seeds to the winner of riu.?


Yep the RIU winner gets 20 x Black Jack Auto Feminised and a Vault Tee but you can enter on all of the platforms if you wish


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Mar 15, 2016)

This is great .Thanks for the chance .Count me in.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Mar 15, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> Do you have a need for seeds?
> 
> If your cannabis seed collection could use a boost, we’ve got a monumental giveaway which would instantly upgrade your library with 100 of the world’s finest seed specimens…Sweeeeet!
> 
> ...


in it to win it!


----------



## Ole'Stoner (Mar 15, 2016)

I would be honored to run you're bean's and I need them badly to help with my medical condition. Thanks and good luck !


----------



## JerryInDFW (Mar 15, 2016)

*
Maybe lightning will strike the same place twice! I'm in!*

**


----------



## steff44 (Mar 15, 2016)

Awesome!!.. Count me In..


----------



## Garden_viking (Mar 15, 2016)

Count me in!!!


----------



## Tarinabeenblossom (Mar 15, 2016)

You guys are awesome! Goodluck to everyone


----------



## bertaluchi (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm in. I love the Vault and Jack and George do so many cool things for our community. Thanks Vault!


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 15, 2016)

I knew there was a reason I've been tightening my auto game! 20x the practice! I'm in!


----------



## Peacepipetokr8 (Mar 15, 2016)

New to growing for medical for myself and my mom, we are currently in our first grow and it would be awesome to start building a seed collection so we don't have to spend any money for seeds we don't have the money for.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 15, 2016)

Once again you guy and gals have out done yourself !!!!!!!!!!!!!! awesome.


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 15, 2016)

Alright!! A chance at a promo! Count me in


----------



## Fast dog (Mar 15, 2016)

I'm in thanks again guys great promotion


----------



## steff44 (Mar 15, 2016)

Lisa martinez said:


> Wow that is GREAT !!!!!!!! im in.


Mabe Lighting will strike Twice Lisa! Good luck


----------



## julianreiss (Mar 15, 2016)

I think you guys should be blessed for such an awesome competition.
Many thanx


----------



## NwoodsGrower (Mar 15, 2016)

good luck to all


----------



## Mr black thumb (Mar 15, 2016)

Unbelievable you guys always have something going on...im in.


----------



## Smokey McPotts95 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hope I can be a winner thanks Vault Seeds pick me


----------



## Townbike (Mar 16, 2016)

Out here 2 times


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Mar 16, 2016)

just what the dr ordered count me in. think of all the grow journals you could do with those. the vault is the shizznit!


----------



## 808newb (Mar 16, 2016)

Always looking to try a new bean market. Count me in!


----------



## Alienwidow (Mar 16, 2016)

Im still shaking my head in disbelief that the prize is 20 frickin autos....its mind blowing.


----------



## cindysid (Mar 16, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> Im still shaking my head in disbelief that the prize is 20 frickin autos....its mind blowing.


Not even worth the trouble of entering imo.


----------



## Alienwidow (Mar 16, 2016)

cindysid said:


> Not even worth the trouble of entering imo.


I got five oz off my last auto....sooooo five times 20 issssssssss..........well id say worth entering twice, maybe three times. Right now im just hoping the more posts i make on this thread = the more entries i have.


----------



## cindysid (Mar 16, 2016)

Alienwidow said:


> I got five oz off my last auto....sooooo five times 20 issssssssss..........well id say worth entering twice, maybe three times. Right now im just hoping the more posts i make on this thread = the more entries i have.


I haven't tried autos in about 5 years. Maybe I should give them another try. Yield wasn't the issue. The ones I grew had beautiful buds but no potency. I have a freebie coming with my next order. Will give it a try.


----------



## toaster struedel (Mar 16, 2016)

thanx vault, thanx george!


----------



## Flagg420 (Mar 16, 2016)

Who wouldn't want 100 (15) seeds.....

I dunno who I would even give away that much autoflowering mulch to....

Lemme know if theres a contest or giveaway for photo seeds.... 85 autoflowers is incredibly wasteful to my seed box.... count me out.


----------



## Flagg420 (Mar 16, 2016)

cindysid said:


> I haven't tried autos in about 5 years. Maybe I should give them another try. Yield wasn't the issue. The ones I grew had beautiful buds but no potency. I have a freebie coming with my next order. Will give it a try.


thats auto....

You take good strains, and cross them with a Ruderalis, which is small and has <4% THC.... making good strains into mediocre strains that eat 8-10 more hours of light, and make you choose between yield and potency...

All to save like 3 weeks of grow time...

Ill spend the time and grow good plants...


----------



## It's not oregano (Mar 16, 2016)

My current auto grow is due to be ready by the end of the month, so these would be great timing if I won. Count me in please.


----------



## rlfolsom73 (Mar 16, 2016)

Count me in would love to try these... awesome promo vault!!


----------



## Traxx187 (Mar 16, 2016)

These guys are awesome


----------



## harnackc (Mar 16, 2016)

I love sweet seeds


----------



## drobinds (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks to all at The Vault and Sweet Seeds for the chance to win this sweet competition!


----------



## rollhudson (Mar 16, 2016)

buena vibra gente


----------



## mmjmon (Mar 16, 2016)

Thank you guys.


----------



## Mr.Goodtimes (Mar 16, 2016)

Shoot count me in


----------



## Lucho420 (Mar 16, 2016)

I'm in, I can win one


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 17, 2016)

count me in im low on seeds right now anyway


----------



## Benjy657 (Mar 17, 2016)

I did some sweet cheese auto's can't complain


----------



## john0000 (Mar 17, 2016)

Wow this is amazing count me in


----------



## superbak3d (Mar 17, 2016)

sign me up


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm not a huge Autoflower lover, but Sweet does good work from what I have seen. I'd be an idiot not to enter. Please, sir, may I enter?  Black Jack Auto could be quite good, hellz yeah.


----------



## tronner (Mar 19, 2016)

Wish i win so i can increase my collection, got 7 blackberry k from u guys and they are doiing great!


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Mar 19, 2016)

Y'all some greedy bitches. Hey George I am very poor. Share the love. Y'all already RICH! Y'all don't need them beans. I need the beans man. I can't afford none. Actually. Hmm. Maybe I don't need those beans. Maybe I do. Maybe I got the shit already. Maybe I should reup my fav. Hmm. Don't be greedy dudes. Share the love. Peace and love to all! Good luck and happy smokies.


----------



## ~CReePeR~ (Mar 19, 2016)

Could I Please win some nice, quality seeds


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 19, 2016)

If I won, there would be a few firsts for me.

1. I've never ran Black Jack
2. I've never won anything before on RIU 
3. I've never ran an auto before.

I'm hoping @George Seeds & The Vault can help me strike off a few things from my "Bucket List".


----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Mar 19, 2016)

I'm next!!!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Mar 19, 2016)

GrowUrOwnDank said:


> Y'all some greedy bitches. Hey George I am very poor. Share the love. Y'all already RICH! Y'all don't need them beans. I need the beans man. I can't afford none. Actually. Hmm. Maybe I don't need those beans. Maybe I do. Maybe I got the shit already. Maybe I should reup my fav. Hmm. Don't be greedy dudes. Share the love. Peace and love to all! Good luck and happy smokies.


Somebody high as a motherfucker.


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 20, 2016)

Would love to have any of those beans. Great !!!!!!


----------



## Id.rather.be.hiking (Mar 20, 2016)

Amazing giveaway George/Vault/Sweet seeds!  Need to start my magic bean collection. And who better to start with!


----------



## Ru Buzzed (Mar 20, 2016)

once again, very cool of you! Thanks for the chances!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 20, 2016)

cindysid said:


> I haven't tried autos in about 5 years. Maybe I should give them another try. Yield wasn't the issue. The ones I grew had beautiful buds but no potency. I have a freebie coming with my next order. Will give it a try.


Autos are way better now but still some shitty ones out there. Go with reputable breeders. I've had some that were two hit weed.


----------



## jacrispy (Mar 20, 2016)

im in


----------



## hullben (Mar 21, 2016)

Could do with them blackjack


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 21, 2016)

Sign me up! I've never bought seeds online.


----------



## steff44 (Mar 21, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## StonerDayz420 (Mar 21, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> Do you have a need for seeds?
> 
> If your cannabis seed collection could use a boost, we’ve got a monumental giveaway which would instantly upgrade your library with 100 of the world’s finest seed specimens…Sweeeeet!
> 
> ...


I need autos in my life! Pretty plz with keef on top!


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 21, 2016)

Count me in I'd like to see if the seeds make it to me bought for first time online last week seized by customs just my luck lol


----------



## dgthumb (Mar 21, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> Do you have a need for seeds?
> 
> If your cannabis seed collection could use a boost, we’ve got a monumental giveaway which would instantly upgrade your library with 100 of the world’s finest seed specimens…Sweeeeet!
> 
> ...



I can't win the lotto but maybe I can win this?


----------



## MeJuana (Mar 21, 2016)

I have never ordered seeds overseas and had them arrive. I have lost my money twice now.. Not with this company but that is why I would never order seeds online. Wanna sell more seeds? Solve that problem...


----------



## PyspherE (Mar 22, 2016)

The vault is awesome! They do so many great things for the whole cannabis community!

Much Love, Be Safe
PyspherE


----------



## George Seeds (Mar 22, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Count me in I'd like to see if the seeds make it to me bought for first time online last week seized by customs just my luck lol


Did you buy from The Vault buddy?


----------



## George Seeds (Mar 22, 2016)

dgthumb said:


> I can't win the lotto but maybe I can win this?


Way better chances of wining this


----------



## George Seeds (Mar 22, 2016)

MeJuana said:


> I have never ordered seeds overseas and had them arrive. I have lost my money twice now.. Not with this company but that is why I would never order seeds online. Wanna sell more seeds? Solve that problem...


We did solve it buddy  we offer a guaranteed delivery at NO additional cost


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 22, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> Did you buy from The Vault buddy?


Naw man i ordered from herbies but will try the vault for my next order.... will you guys be offering a 420 promotion as my next order will have to wait till next month


----------



## dgthumb (Mar 22, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> Way better chances of wining this


As long as it's better chance then what a snowball has in Texas I'm happy


----------



## George Seeds (Mar 22, 2016)

evergreengardener said:


> Naw man i ordered from herbies but will try the vault for my next order.... will you guys be offering a 420 promotion as my next order will have to wait till next month


Ahhh, was asking because we guarantee our orders will reach you buddy!

Yes we will have a 420 promo man


----------



## MeJuana (Mar 22, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> We did solve it buddy  we offer a guaranteed delivery at NO additional cost


If I order seeds and they don't arrive I will redefine the words bad review.. But I want seeds and having access on the forums gives me confidence.. I will use a friends address this time because she gets her orders, maybe it's my postman..


----------



## George Seeds (Mar 22, 2016)

MeJuana said:


> If I order seeds and they don't arrive I will redefine the words bad review.. But I want seeds and having access on the forums gives me confidence.. I will use a friends address this time because she gets her orders, maybe it's my postman..


There are some bad posties out there thats for sure, we will do all we can though to make sure your seeds get to you and we are here to help every step of the way buddy 

If its nabbed by customs or lost by the post we will replace it though.

Nothing on the outside of the package will give any indication as to what it is. If you want to have a more private chat to answer any of your concerns buddy just hit me up on private message as I dont want to discuss our methods too openly regards stealth etc.


----------



## Lisa martinez (Mar 22, 2016)

Ohhhhh Yessss !!


----------



## Shmozz (Mar 22, 2016)

All about The Vault!!! George is the man!!!!!!!


----------



## Growdict (Mar 22, 2016)

Sweet seeds. I am in


----------



## johnp410 (Mar 23, 2016)

In it to win it, looking at trying autos for the first time this year, this promo would definitely be a help. Good genetics too. Bring on the jack.
Good luck to everyone...


----------



## Potential (Mar 23, 2016)

I love this promotion. What a great opportunity! If I win these seeds, I will take a bunch of pictures of them growing under the sun.


----------



## nkyezlewis (Mar 23, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> Do you have a need for seeds?
> 
> If your cannabis seed collection could use a boost, we’ve got a monumental giveaway which would instantly upgrade your library with 100 of the world’s finest seed specimens…Sweeeeet!
> 
> ...


Love to try some autos


----------



## StashToker (Mar 23, 2016)

Very cool, Good luck all


----------



## Sonoma22 (Mar 23, 2016)

Thank you Hey Stash


----------



## 757growin (Mar 23, 2016)

I do enjoy free! Thanks for the chance


----------



## Id.rather.be.hiking (Mar 23, 2016)

6 more days until this bean giveaway! Crossing my fingers that I win, it would be a perfect way to start my bean collection!


----------



## Nameless' (Mar 24, 2016)

Looking to try some autos from SweetSeeds, so let's see


----------



## AutoMe (Mar 24, 2016)

You guys are awesome for doing this good luck to all


----------



## Dubee604 (Mar 25, 2016)

IM in


----------



## twistedentities (Mar 25, 2016)

Good luck all.


----------



## harris hawk (Mar 25, 2016)

Please - count me in !!!!!!!!


----------



## SickSickWorld (Mar 25, 2016)

Black jack auto sound fucking tasty. Up for competitive grow anyone? That's right, it's a jack-off!


----------



## Growdict (Mar 25, 2016)

I am in


----------



## Blueryder133792 (Mar 25, 2016)

In for the win . Let's go babyyyy


----------



## Gmack420 (Mar 25, 2016)

Count me in!


----------



## Id.rather.be.hiking (Mar 26, 2016)

Only 4 more days until the winners are announced! Can't wait, hoping to start my collection of magical beans!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 26, 2016)

Add me in one more time !!!!!


----------



## Atrox (Mar 26, 2016)

Down for this!!! This would stray me from growing mutant plants from chappy bagseed!


----------



## Dear ol" Thankful Grower! (Mar 26, 2016)

Hope everyone has a hopping easter tomarrow!!


----------



## Ironnoob (Mar 26, 2016)

I want in  awesome prize haha


----------



## Ironnoob (Mar 26, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> Do you have a need for seeds?
> 
> If your cannabis seed collection could use a boost, we’ve got a monumental giveaway which would instantly upgrade your library with 100 of the world’s finest seed specimens…Sweeeeet!
> 
> ...



Wicked


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 27, 2016)

Free beans, yea I'm in!! Good luck all..


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 27, 2016)

count me in one more time !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## akmatanuska (Mar 27, 2016)

Sign me up


----------



## pop22 (Mar 27, 2016)

ME!


----------



## Tiffany Jordan (Mar 27, 2016)

*Pick me pretty please!!!!*


----------



## Tiffany Jordan (Mar 27, 2016)

*Pick me, Pick Me! Pretty Please!*


----------



## Lisa martinez (Mar 27, 2016)

I LOVE the vault and sweet seeds !!!!!!!


----------



## blue.ash (Mar 27, 2016)

Lisa martinez said:


> I LOVE the vault and sweet seeds !!!!!!!


I concur


----------



## Diggingthekind4200 (Mar 28, 2016)

Best seed store on the planet
#thevaultrules


----------



## Id.rather.be.hiking (Mar 28, 2016)

Last day to enter this amazing magical bean giveaway! I hope I win! Perfect way to start my collection of magical beans!


----------



## johnp410 (Mar 28, 2016)

Getting close everyone. What are you going to do with all those sweet seeds lol


----------



## Bbcchance (Mar 28, 2016)

johnp410 said:


> Getting close everyone. What are you going to do with all those sweet seeds lol


Lol, plant em sog style!


----------



## johnp410 (Mar 28, 2016)

Bbcchance said:


> Lol, plant em sog style!


I can dig it, not a thing wrong with that. Lol indoor, outdoor? I'm mostly outdoor.some indoor. Hopefully I can stat to breed after this year. Need a little more room.


----------



## Stanislav Agadzhanyan (Mar 28, 2016)

George Seeds said:


> Do you have a need for seeds?
> 
> If your cannabis seed collection could use a boost, we’ve got a monumental giveaway which would instantly upgrade your library with 100 of the world’s finest seed specimens…Sweeeeet!
> 
> ...


Cannabis is the people's plant for life!


----------



## mwine87 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hell Yeah!


----------



## NwoodsGrower (Mar 28, 2016)

the anticipation is killing me!!!!!


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 29, 2016)

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## George Seeds (Mar 29, 2016)

A massive thank you to everybody for your support, this has broken all the records for our most popular Promo to date! And of course a huge welcome goes out to Sweet Seeds for the very Sweet Promo!

The winner choosen at random on Roll It Up is:

20 x Black Jack Auto Feminised - The winner is thenewman187

All winners will also recieve a Vault T Shirt!

Can you please send me a PM to arrange delivery of your prizes.

To see who won in the other sections please visit http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/win-100-awesome-seeds-with-the-vault-and-sweet-seeds

If you didnt win this time round then make sure you jump into our upcoming promos. We currently have this one open - http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/win-an-exclusive-vault-t-shirt-and-some-truly-awesome-genetics

We also have another one in the pipeline from Sweet Seeds but no confirmed date as yet and of course 4/20 is just around the corner!

Stay Legal. Stay Safe. Stay Medicated. Stay #TEAMVAULT

*Legal Disclaimer:* The competition winner will have their prize sent to them via recorded delivery. If you win the competition but don’t receive your prize, we cannot resend competition seeds, so you’ll have to raise this with your local delivery service (In the UK, for example, this would be Royal Mail).

*Remember*: It is illegal to germinate cannabis seeds in many countries. It is our duty to inform you of this fact and to urge you to obey all of your local laws to the letter. The Vault only ever sells or sends out seeds for souvenir, collection or novelty purposes.


----------



## GrowJahsGift (Mar 29, 2016)

Congrats to @thenewman187 !!


----------



## johnp410 (Mar 29, 2016)

Way to go thenewman187. Enjoy


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Mar 29, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## thewanderer718 (Mar 29, 2016)

congrats to @thenewman187 !!!!!!


----------



## It's not oregano (Mar 29, 2016)

Well done @thenewman187, enjoy the seeds.


----------



## mmjmon (Mar 29, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## StashToker (Mar 30, 2016)

Gratz Bro!


----------



## DirtyNerd (Mar 30, 2016)

Congrats @thenewman187

Hope you enjoy seeds and happy growing


----------



## Alienwidow (Mar 30, 2016)

Damn fine advertizers we have around here. Congrats to thenewman187 and thanks to the vault for more riu fun.


----------



## Brotherb77$ (Apr 1, 2016)

Hoping I win I. Could use them fir my journal!! Pick me pick me!! Lol you the best Vault!


----------



## StashToker (Apr 1, 2016)

Brotherb77$ said:


> Hoping I win I. Could use them fir my journal!! Pick me pick me!! Lol you the best Vault!


A bit late bro.... I guess better late than never? I try to read the whole forum before posting, but that's just me.


----------



## Brotherb77$ (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank bro for the heads up lol need to find another lol


----------



## George Seeds (Apr 4, 2016)

Hey Buddy, This one is closed! but never fear there is another promo open here - http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/win-an-exclusive-vault-t-shirt-and-some-truly-awesome-genetics


----------



## PeterMackel (Apr 5, 2016)

in to win!


----------



## Cannacat (Apr 5, 2016)

Congratulations @thenewman187 
Better luck next time everyone!


----------



## StashToker (Apr 6, 2016)

This might not go here, and sorry if I confuse anyone.
I won this comp on another forum.
Received Shirt and seeds today. Black Cream Auto. Fastest I've ever seen a package from Europe to the US.
These guys are awesome! They can guarantee future business from me.

Thanks Bros


----------



## thenewman187 (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm soooo hyped I won I got a huge grin from ear to ear I'll be rocking that T and letting everyone know who the best distributor is. What what #THEVAULT...


----------



## kckike (Apr 17, 2016)

gimme some seeds! pleaseee


----------



## Brotherb77$ (Apr 17, 2016)

Congrats to the winners! Hope I am next!


----------



## thenewman187 (Apr 26, 2016)

Notice came today to pick up my package at post office tomorrow. Can't wait I'll upload pics for those who wish see.. Yyaaaaaahhhhhoooooo!!20x black jack autos.. Cheers to a good summer.. Check out the yeild ..... Copy and paste the link below 

https://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/auto-flowering-seeds/sweet-seeds/black-jack-auto-feminised-seeds/prod_605.html


----------



## thenewman187 (Apr 27, 2016)

thanks George you guys are awesome definitely gave me piece of mind about ordering online and over sea... #THEVAULT..........


----------



## George Seeds (Apr 28, 2016)

thenewman187 said:


> View attachment 3667560 View attachment 3667561 thanks George you guys are awesome definitely gave me piece of mind about ordering online and over sea... #THEVAULT..........


You're very welcome buddy. 
And looking good repping the Edinburgh CSC


----------



## Astraly (May 9, 2016)

Great


----------



## Mike Roach (May 9, 2016)

I'm in for sure


----------



## kckike (May 9, 2016)

Mike Roach said:


> I'm in for sure


a little bit too late mate!


----------



## Larry {the} Gardener (May 21, 2016)

cindysid said:


> I haven't tried autos in about 5 years. Maybe I should give them another try. Yield wasn't the issue. The ones I grew had beautiful buds but no potency. I have a freebie coming with my next order. Will give it a try.


If you were to cross an auto with a regular plant, would you call the offspring semiautomatics?


----------



## Rizlared (May 21, 2016)




----------



## The303Yeti (May 25, 2016)

This would be awesome. That would make one nice garden!!!


----------



## Brotherb77$ (May 25, 2016)

I need some newbies in my garden!


----------



## 1mrc (May 26, 2016)

Wow! This is amazing giveaway! 

*I'm in by the way.*


----------



## Big smo (May 26, 2016)

Gimme some seeds! Lol great giveaway


----------



## tk9119 (May 26, 2016)

I'm in


----------



## pookat (May 27, 2016)

Playing with a feminised Dark Devil sounds toooo good to miss out on


----------



## It's not oregano (May 28, 2016)

You lot do realise you are posting on a competition thread that FINISHED in March don't you?


----------



## pookat (May 28, 2016)

no....the joy's of Smoking


----------

